# Which Audio Player do you use?



## sandeepkochhar (Apr 27, 2004)

Dear friends
All of us listen mp3s. 
So, I thought it will be nice to know about the Audio players do u use.
Personally I use Quintessential QCD Player and Winamp 5.02.
I like QCD Player particularly as it seems a nice blend of Winamp features and looks of Sonique (which is now almost dead now but was very popular 2-3 years ago).
I have also started poll in this regard. I request you to poll here (Isn't this election season in India?   ).


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 27, 2004)

i use winamp it is best winamp 2.80 with enhancer plugin loaded no one can beat winamp 2x series


----------



## sniper (Apr 27, 2004)

i can't believe *J River Media Centre* is not in the list !


----------



## medpal (Apr 27, 2004)

have look at the same poll running elsewhere in general discussion.
too cumbersome to post again.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2004)

y does everybody want a media player poll?????
and u left windows media player out so i cant even participate.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 28, 2004)

And QCD player is also missing .. this poll sux ..


----------



## ice (Apr 28, 2004)

Nooo it duznt... cuz winamp rulz.

Come on guys, just vote for winamp5 naaa..

Btw esumitkumar,
winamp 5=winamp 2 + winamp 3

ie features of 2+ skinnability of 3. and it sure does kick winamp 2.80s ass. If u still wanna stick to 2 , use 2.90 or 91. I think they had a .91.

Id recommend using Winamp 5.03a. With the classic look if ur not into skinning.


----------



## casablanca (Apr 28, 2004)

well i vote for winamp 5, with classic skin


----------



## ice (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey, i use classic skin too... It looks real good with black n green.


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 15, 2006)

winamp rox
__________
u shud add other players also such as wmp, real player, itunes


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2006)

window media player.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2006)

On Windows Vista : WMP11, converted all my songs to WMA 10 pro

On Windows XP : Winamp 5, but it is eating more CPU when playing WMA. if WMP 11 for XP would support minimize to tray i would have switched on XP too....the taskbar mode is useless here as i use Objectbar


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 15, 2006)

none of the 4.

I USE *iTunes*...the one and only.

I _DON'T LIKE Winamp_ THAT MUCH (DON'T MISTAKE ME)

* How many of you like iTunes? *


----------



## manas (Dec 15, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> If WMP 11 for XP would support minimize to tray i would have switched on XP too....the taskbar mode is useless here as i use Objectbar



Perhaps u missed the Windows Media Bonus Pack..
Using the MPXP tray control in the pack, u can minimize WMP11 to system tray in Win XP.

*www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/bonuspack.aspx


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 15, 2006)

crapy poll. doesnt have major media players like wmp, real player etc.

wimamp has 2 options, i use winamp 2.78  where should i vote


----------



## manas (Dec 15, 2006)

bah, forgot the poll.. useless poll.

i use wmp11 and foobar2000.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2006)

gr8, got the tray control...loving WMP on XP now

I just wanted a simple audio player for Windows XP, I tried Foobar, but it's very complex & lots of code to setup, so i left it

Right now also looking at QCD


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 17, 2006)

Even WMP is missing in the list.

useless poll.


----------



## nix (Dec 17, 2006)

itunes here...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 17, 2006)

wmp11


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2006)

Sonique? Lol that closed down a long time back...

I use Amarok, the most modern of them all!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 17, 2006)

What's with the digging up old polls and then criticizing it? This was a poll from 2004 if people didn't notice...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 17, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> What's with the digging up old polls and then criticizing it? This was a poll from 2004 if people didn't notice...



I did not....


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 17, 2006)

ashisharya


----------



## manas (Dec 17, 2006)

asisharya    why did u dig up the thread ?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Dec 17, 2006)

WMP11/Winamp/PowerDVD


----------



## MysticDews (Dec 17, 2006)

shankar_ganesh said:
			
		

> none of the 4.
> 
> I USE *iTunes*...the one and only.
> 
> ...




One more for iTunes...just luv it..


----------



## amazingreagan (Dec 17, 2006)

Winamp 5.2 Rocks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 18, 2006)

wmp 11 with CSII Control for best quality sound


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey! What kinda poll is that? I use WMP11 and iTunes 7.0.2.


----------



## runeet (Dec 18, 2006)

winamp is a decent players, but once u have huge song collection winamp becomes highly inconvenient, because it does not give detailes song info like artist name, and all like itunes. sure u can sort the list but still it becomes highly cubersome to sort through the huge list. so even though itunes is a little resource hungry but its very easy to sort through the huge collection bcoz of its tabular format.


----------

